# I've got to laugh...



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

So the news of the day in the US is an apparent 'active shooter event' in Boulder Colorado. There are what look like hundreds of police vehicles on the scene, including the FBI. I can't envision the final description of what happened. Was it one guy with a gun etc.

I wake up early. I was sitting in my recliner one morning last week and around 4:30AM I first heard three _slow_ gunshots followed immediately by rapid automatic fire (maybe a hundred rounds). Next day online there was a short story - 2 men shot dead and 1 woman injured with gunshot. As a crow flies perhaps a mile from our house.

For the last two hours this shooting in Colorado is consuming the US news... In Mexico - crickets.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I'm not sure I would laugh about either, but the contrast is there for sure.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Colorado killer identified as Ahmad Al Aliwi Alissa, a Muslim with ISIS sympathies.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

eastwind said:


> Colorado killer identified as Ahmad Al Aliwi Alissa, a Muslim with ISIS sympathies.


Interesting that you think that is something to focus on. His religion is immaterial. His older brother said he is mentally disturbed, paranoid, and the family has been concerned about him for awhile.

This killing spree wasn't motivated by his religion or belief system.

And how odd to find something to laugh about when 10 people get murdered.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I thought it was important to blow up the narrative that was being put out there that this was motivated by white supremacist racism. (Those tweets are being deleted quite rapidly now that the truth comes out). 

I'm sure if he'd been a "christian" that would have been considered very material, just as it was considered "relevant" that the Florida massage parlor shooter had been getting counseling from a christian outreach program, and that shooting was judged racist-based because the shooter was white and his victims were not.

All the reports about his paranoia tie it to his feeling that he was the victim of Islamophobia, which is of course related to his religion, and the white house has been briefed that it was a jihadist attack, which is related to his religion.


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

There are several images of yesterday's happenings that cause me to say hmm.
For starters - how about the three policemen walking the suspect through a parking lot, his right leg painted red with blood. Is there a reason they couldn't have the ambulance driven to him ? 
I've only heard of the 10 people killed. Were there none who were injured and can be interviewed ?
I've only seen brief snippets of a youtube video (a livestream) and the guy a) was conveniently there ready to start filming b) is just standing there in the doorway looking inside the store as you hear gunshots in the background ?
I've no idea but I heard someone mention that there is some sort of major gun reform under consideration at the moment ?

I could have chosen a better title for this thread - but when I posted there was NO real information released. Perhaps the MASSIVE response to the situation is due to a law enforcement officer being shot. But even THAT would be handled differently in Mexico.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Mexico is a differnt country ,it has a different culture, the context is differnt so of course it would be handled differently.. Not sure why yo would even compare the two.


----------

